# NDE: Dogs In The Afterlife



## Knightofalbion

A beautiful NDE as experienced by an American called Bryce Bond having been taken seiously ill.
He remembered suddenly passing through a long tunnel toward a beautiful light and then...

"I hear a bark and racing toward me is a dog I once had, a black poodle named Pepe.
When I see him, I feel an emotional floodgate open. Tears fill my eyes. He jumps into my arms, licking my face. As I hold him, he is real, more real than I had ever experienced him. I can smell him, feel him, hear his breathing and sense his great joy at being with me again.
I put my dog to the ground and step forward to embrace my stepfather, when a very strong voice is heard in my consciousness. 'Not yet', it says. I scream out, "Why?" Then this inner voice says 'What have you learned? and who have you helped?' I am dumbfounded. The voice seems to be from without as well as within. Everything stops for a moment. I have to think of what was asked of me. I cannot answer what I have learned, but I can answer who I have helped.
I feel the presence of my dog around me as I ponder those two questions. Then I hear barking and other dogs appear, dogs I once had. As I stand there in what seems to be an eternity, I want to embrace and be absorbed and merge. I want to stay. The sensation of not wanting to come back is overwhelming."
Bryce was also greeted by all of his relatives who had passed on before him. He experienced these loved ones as somewhat younger in form and face than when he had last seen them, healthier and happier.
He remembered racing backward through the same tunnel he had entered when it was time to leave and reviving in time to witness a hypodermic needle being plunged into his arm.
"I heard a voice say 'Welcome back' I never asked who said that and nor did I care. I was told by the doctor that I had been 'dead' for over ten minutes."
(From 'Beyond The Light' by P.M.H. Atwater)


----------



## Cromford

Comforting thought...


----------



## cazbah

in 2010 I was seriously ill in hospital with swine flu and double pneumonia, I was aware of a NDE, i was sliiping in and out of consciousness and my mum who died in 1994 was hugging me and my first dog Arny who died in 2002 was trying to jump up into my arms I had to loosen my grip on my mum to catch my dog. 

I came round and just knew I would get better I turned a corner that day and after 10 days in ITU was able to go home and recover.


----------



## newfiesmum

This story gives me hope that I will see my Joshua again and also that it will be my brother who will be looking after him while we wait. He would have loved Joshua but never met him.


----------



## Knightofalbion

cazbah said:


> in 2010 I was seriously ill in hospital with swine flu and double pneumonia, I was aware of a NDE, i was sliiping in and out of consciousness and my mum who died in 1994 was hugging me and my first dog Arny who died in 2002 was trying to jump up into my arms I had to loosen my grip on my mum to catch my dog.
> 
> I came round and just knew I would get better I turned a corner that day and after 10 days in ITU was able to go home and recover.


What a heartwarming story...Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Knightofalbion

newfiesmum said:


> This story gives me hope that I will see my Joshua again and also that it will be my brother who will be looking after him while we wait. He would have loved Joshua but never met him.


Don't you worry. You WILL see your Joshua again.

And yes, beloved pets who have passed over usually do stay with human loved ones of their owner, especially so if they knew them on earth.


----------



## Knightofalbion

After my mother passed over, I received a psychic vision from her. She was there with our old dog - and the beloved horse she had as a girl. (This was in the Thirties)


----------



## Knightofalbion

In a similar vein:

Recommended reading -

Animals And The Afterlife: True Stories Of Our Best Friends' Journey Beyond Death
by
Kim Sheridan


----------



## Knightofalbion

An extract from a NDE account given by a lady called Mary.

'Horses and dogs were playing together and when they stopped they seemed to stare a hole through me and then went back to playing.
I was told they were checking to see if I was the person they were waiting for that had loved them while on earth....'


----------



## Knightofalbion

'You think dogs will not be in Heaven? I tell you, they will be there before any of us'
- Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## newfiesmum

I have always believed that heaven will be whatever the person wants it to be. By that token, my heaven will be full of dogs, cats, and tame tigers. Which in turn means that nobody who does not like animals will be in my heaven.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Dogs...and cats!

A NDE account from a cat loving lady...

"I can reassure you that there ARE cats in Heaven. I met all of mine (46 of them!). 
Best wishes to you. See you 'up there' someday."


----------



## Knightofalbion

The 'dead' pets who get in touch with their owners

Animals and the afterlife: The dead pets who get in touch with their owners | Mail Online


----------



## koolchick

Knightofalbion said:


> He jumps into my arms, licking my face.


That bit brought tears to my eyes. My last dog that I lost in July did this to me. He was the only dog I've ever known to do it. Its comforting to think they could still be round us. I've often hoped for something to happen that will tell me that dog is still with me. The most obvious thing where he did same every day is jumping onto my bed in mornings. But never felt anything yet that could of been him. I'm interested in NDE and afterlife but despite being in a serious car accident in July and unconsious for 2 week I don't remember anything of any visits from dead loved ones tho I remember hoping to see some.


----------



## Knightofalbion

koolchick said:


> That bit brought tears to my eyes. My last dog that I lost in July did this to me. He was the only dog I've ever known to do it. Its comforting to think they could still be round us. I've often hoped for something to happen that will tell me that dog is still with me. The most obvious thing where he did same every day is jumping onto my bed in mornings. But never felt anything yet that could of been him. I'm interested in NDE and afterlife but despite being in a serious car accident in July and unconsious for 2 week I don't remember anything of any visits from dead loved ones tho I remember hoping to see some.


The love bond keeps loved ones together and animals have souls as we do, so yes you will meet your old dog again - and all your other loved ones, both people and pets.

Re visits from deceased loved ones: They are known as pre-death experiences (PDE) or death-bed visions (DBV). A person only gets those when their 'time' is approaching. It obviously wasn't your 'time'.


----------



## thorex

Our darlings are always with us, we may not see them but they are all around us.
When my darlings crossed the Bridge I said something to myself that I will always regret - I don't care....I will never foster again...-,:crying::mad2::cursing:
That same night, my boys came to me and told me not to be sad, they were always with me, that I was the best mummy in the all world :crying::crying:and I had to keep helping others and I will had a "baby" again that it will be like Rex (he was going to make sure he will be as naughty as my darling).
Two days later we foster Max,he was in kennels since he was 6 months old, and nobody wanted him due to his food aggression,fear aggression and not socialization what so ever.
3 months later we decided to keep him and changed his name to Baby Junior (in memory of my beloved Rex).
You wont believe me but asa we changed his name Baby Junior started waiting for me to come back from work by the gate (as my darling Rex), he sits on my lap (as my darling Rex), he demands a treat asa we finish dinner (again as my darling Rex).

I miss you so much my darlings, If I could only be with you for one more day,to touch you, feel you, kiss you.....I know your soul is always with me, but that is not enough:crying::crying:
RIP my darling Rex (14-12-10) RIP my Teddy Thor (03-02-11)


----------



## Bisbow

I have been asked to put this on here in the hope it may comfort someone, so here goes.

My Father always said that when he died he would not go to Heaven if his dogs were not waiting to greet him, he meant it.

We were very close my Father and I and a few days after his death I had a dream. I don't usually remember dreams but this one I have never forgotten.

I dreamt he was sitting by a lake surrounded by dogs, some I knew, some I did not. He was young and full of vigour and it gave me much comfort to think of him and his dogs were happy.



In another instance, when our last dog died we were devestated but two weeks after her death something made me want to go to our local kennels but as it was raining hard I put it off. Still it nagged at me to go, so I pushed OH to take me.
There was Holly, sitting in a corner shivering. I knew she was mine there and then. I am sure Romany sent me to find her and she has visited us at home, I have heard her discs jingling and Holly looked up at nothing and wagged her tail. Romany was looking after us.


----------



## Megan345

I find accounts like these very comforting.

Growing up, when childhood pets died, I was never that devastated, as I just assume I'll meet them again one day - the same with people. I hope that's true, and there isn't just something wrong with me!


----------



## Knightofalbion

Bisbow said:


> I have been asked to put this on here in the hope it may comfort someone, so here goes.
> 
> My Father always said that when he died he would not go to Heaven if his dogs were not waiting to greet him, he meant it.
> 
> We were very close my Father and I and a few days after his death I had a dream. I don't usually remember dreams but this one I have never forgotten.
> 
> I dreamt he was sitting by a lake surrounded by dogs, some I knew, some I did not. He was young and full of vigour and it gave me much comfort to think of him and his dogs were happy.


That's a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing it with us.

I would say most certainly that is a 'dream vision'. Effectively a postcard from Heaven.
Such dream visions are highly personalized - and for a reason. To most or all others, it wouldn't make sense, but to the intended person it makes perfect sense.
Your father expressed very strongly that it was his greatest wish to be with his beloved dogs on the Other Side and so...
He is showing you that he is still alive - and the dogs too!

Some dogs you recognised you say. As for the ones you didn't, I would suggest they were dogs he had when he was younger i.e. before you were born, or perhaps, as he is clearly a dog person, he is 'minding' dogs of family or friends still on earth.

Appearing younger and full of vigour is something universally reported by those who have 'seen' loved ones on the Other Side as a result of experiencing a NDE or receiving a dream vision.

Apart from dream visions, it is common for departed loved ones to give or try to give 'signs' to their beloved ones left behind. Most often used in this respect are signs involving clocks or birds. The analogy is obvious when you think about it.


----------



## JuicyJossy

Gives me hope that I will one day see my beloved Ringo again. My mum got him just before I was born and he went over the rainbow bridge when I was 15 so he was like a brother to me.

My mum and I went to go see a physic medium a couple of years ago and he was amazing. Although my Ringo didn't come through, my mum rescued an elderly abused dog back in 2001 and he passed away in 2007, he was very clingy with my mum and wouldn't let anyone else touch him and he came through, my mum was over joyed ! She's always said she feels him around her and he can always hear tip taps on wood flooring (he was a patterdale cross so he had tiny toes).

I also believe that if there are no animals in heaven, I do not want to go ! There is no evil animal !


----------



## Knightofalbion

"Even my dogs"

Richard R NDE 3955


----------



## mrsbinks

Ive just downloaded this book (Animals And The Afterlife: True Stories Of Our Best Friends' Journey Beyond Death
by
Kim Sheridanon) to my kindle, and on the very first chapter i couldnt beleive my eyes, theres a reference to a dog called sparky, my sparky died on the 16/2/13, how uncanny is that.


----------



## Knightofalbion

mrsbinks said:


> Ive just downloaded this book (Animals And The Afterlife: True Stories Of Our Best Friends' Journey Beyond Death
> by
> Kim Sheridanon) to my kindle, and on the very first chapter i couldnt beleive my eyes, theres a reference to a dog called sparky, my sparky died on the 16/2/13, how uncanny is that.


What are the chances....

Wheter it is coincedence or a sign I couldn't say. Though if you were cut up badly about poor Sparky's passing, maybe a loved one on the Other Side did guide you to something that would be of comfort to you.


----------



## Colliebarmy

If Ive posted this before apologies but...

We lost our dog of 12 years in 2001 (October 18th 2am to be exact) , she had often crept onto our bed and curled up without disturbing us

That night (18th) - our first without her - we went to bed as normal

Next day we both said we had been sure we felt her get on the bed as she had for many years


----------



## ozrex

My next-door-neighbour rescued a couple of litters of kittens (long story) and was left with four cats that she couldn't re-home.

One had very poor health and endured many, many visits to the vet and several hospitalisations. He was only four when it became obvious that his illness was terminal and his current hospitalisation would be his last.

My neighbour was telephoned by vet who told her that the cat was dying and to come in if she wanted to see him before he died. Naturally she went at once and I drove her there because she was terribly distressed.

She went in to the cat and I waited. It didn't seem long before she came out. She was crying and smiling. The cat died lying in her arms and as he died she felt his arms around her neck and his head rub against her chin. She felt it very clearly and it was the embrace that he gave her when he was very happy. None of her other cats "hugged" like he did.


----------



## springerpete

I dont know if any of you recall my old springer, Bracken, and his lifelong buddy and workmate Dylan. They'd been inseperable all their lifes, much as the two new lads are becoming. When Bracken passed away I was very anxious about Dylan and for the first time ever I allowed him to come and sleep in the bedroom, I thought he might gain some comfort from it. One night, Rose was working, Dylan got up from his slumber and padded to the bedroom door I wondered what had disturbed him and was suprised to see him standing, looking down the stairs, tail gently wagging as if in greeting, he held this position for a few minutes, sighed visibly, slumped his head and returned to his blanket. I'm an old fool perhaps, but I couldn't shake the notion that Bracken had come back to say goodbye, and maybe tell him to get a move on. Dylan gave up the ghost about three months after Flyte came along, I think he waited long enough for the youngster to settle in and then went to join his mate, they're probably hunting together across the Elysian fields, and waiting for me.........................At least that's what I hope.


----------



## Megan345

I saw this story shared a while ago on Facebook that I enjoyed... Incorporates my two great loves 

A man was riding his motorcycle along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He looked into the sidecar of his bike and saw a dog he had long ago.

He remembered dying and that the dog riding beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble... At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight.

He rode up and stopped the bike. He saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He called the dog and they walked toward the gate. As he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?' 
'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered.
'Wow! Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked.

'Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up.'

The man gestured, and the gate began to open. The biker said No problem, well just ride in.

'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept motorcycles or pets.'

The man thought for a moment and then turned back toward the bike. After the dog was settled in, he kicked the bike to life and continued the way he had been going. After a nice ride, at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence.

As he rolled up to the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.... 

'Excuse me!' he called to the man. 'Do you have any water?'

'Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in.'

'How about my friend here?' the traveller gestured to the dog.

'There should be a bowl by the pump,' said the man.

He eased the clutch out, rolled through the gate and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The rider filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog.

When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was now standing by the tree.

'What do you call this place?' the biker asked. 

'This is Heaven,' he answered.

'Well, that's confusing,' the traveller said 'The man down the road said that was Heaven, too.'

'Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's hell.'

'Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?'

'No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind.' 

Ride Live Love. Dont ever let anyone tell you that motorcycles and dogs arent allowed in Heaven. If they're not, I want to go where they are!


----------



## Tigerneko

This thread is so nice to read... like Newfiesmum posted, I also believe that 'Heaven' or the afterlife is exactly what you envisage it to be... so it varies for everyone - and means that nobody is found to be 'wrong' or disappointed when they die.

My uncle told us about a strange experience he had when his beloved Westie passed away. He'd gone to bed at night and Molly the Westie was asleep on the end of his bed. He was woken up in the night by the sound of a dog padding around the room and jumping up at the bed. He looked over to see that Molly was still asleep in the exact same place. A year or so previously, he had lost Mandy, his other Westie who was a few years older but inseperable from Molly, who was only about 8 years old. Molly had been in at the vets for treatment of a urine infection and they were waiting for the results after sending away a urine sample to rule out anything more serious as the infection had been recurring. A day or so after this experience, before the test results even came back, Molly passed away. My uncle is absolutely sure the experience he had in the night was Mandy coming to collect Molly and check on my uncle.


----------



## teesa

back in 2001 l had 2 dogs, beau a border collie and big ben a huge german shepherd. beau was put to sleep and exactly 8 weeks later to the day, ben died.

hubby and l was devastated. a few days later l had a dream where l came into the house with both beau and ben on their leads calling my husband that l had brought them home.

2 days later we took in an unwanted dog, a border collie called ' ben'.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Loving reunion with Mimi and Sam

Lynn's Near-Death Experiences with Her Pet Dog


----------



## Knightofalbion

Don't forget your mouse....

"When I buried Kizzy I wondered how the others would react. Her closest companion cat sat briefly by the open grave and then ran indoors. She returned with Kizzy's favourite toy mouse and dropped it into the grave with the body"
- S Louise Smith


----------



## Knightofalbion

Here's a lovely one from Kim Sheridan's 'Animals and the Afterlife'.

The dog who came back to say 'Thank you'

Excerpts-Daisy


----------



## Knightofalbion

And ...

Pictures don't fall by themselves...

Excerpts-Demetri


----------



## lostbear

Thee are all lovely. I'm weeping here.


----------



## koolchick

Heres a strange but true story. No idea if its pet related but believe it could be. I've lived in the same house all my life and this has only ever happened once. It was either the month after or a year and a month after 1 of my old dogs had been PTS. In our living room on the wall was a very clear rainbow near a photo of my other dog I had at the time and a small photo of both dogs together. I took a photo of the rainbow and put it on computer. Now I normally can't see images people claim to see in things but I could see clearly an image of a dog on it and so could a few other people.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Extract from a NDE account given by a man called Jonathan:

'There were figures of people rushing toward me but I couldn't tell who they were due to the extreme brightness coming from that object. [A beam of light] I then became distracted by figures to my right which were all my former pets (dogs and cats that had died) climbing over each other to get to me, they gave me the impression of me just getting home from a long trip as they seemed very excited to see me.'


----------



## Knightofalbion

Marie-Clare Hubert, a nurse who had a NDE when she was hospitalised with meningitis, went through a tunnel and emerged to find dead family members, former patients and even long-dead pets.
Now she says, "I know for certain we do meet our loved ones eventually. Its made me a better person and I try to do at least five kind things a day for other people."
(The Wisdom of Near-Death Experiences by Dr Penny Sartori)


----------



## Roger Downes

Some wonderful stories on this thread, it certainly is heart warming to read. And I really do hope we meet our loved ones (people and pets) that have gone before us when our time does come.


----------



## ForeverHome

I've hesitated before writing. Ten years on it's still difficult to say I had a NDE, I'd never heard of them before. I had the vet out to help my dying cat along on her way. She died in my arms, at home. I watched the plunger go to about half way, then I just wasn't there. When I was back in the room her little body was slumped on my lap and the vet was putting the needle away. Can't hve been more than 15 seconds.

I had an overwhelming feeling of timelessness and of having gone somewhere very far away, very fast, in a comforting, enveloping darkness. I had one single image, I was standing hear a little stone bridge. My girl was on the far side, looking back at me. Beyond her were meadows and trees, it was bright and light. It was completely timeless, I could have been gone weeks.

A couple of months later I heard a programme on the radio called After Death What? and I realised what had happened to me was so like the accounts of these NDErs. I got in touch with Mark Fox (author of Religion, Spirituality and the Near-Death Experience) who was very kind and said they do get accounts of someone going with another person at their point of death, but it was the first he'd heard involving an animal. they call in a conjoint or sympathetic NDE. I can't be the only one, there must be others out there.

The strangest thing was that when I started to paint the scene I realised I couldn't, because I could see round corners. I could see under the bridge and over the bridge, and the stream in spite of the banks being too hight to see over. 

I'd recommend Raymond Moody's book Life After Life. I believe it was Moody who first coined the phrase NDE back in the 70s. He identifies 15 common factors in a NDE, most experiencers have I think he said between 3 and 8 of those. I had about 11. They include a light, a being, a dark tunnel, music, a limit point or boundary, peacefulness, not wanting to go back, not being able to describe it, ongoing spirituality or feeling of connectedness, and life change. I forget the rest now. But it's very compelling and beautiful, and easy to read. Highly recommended. With a foreword by the amazing Elisabeth Kubler-Ross.

I don't care what anybody says, Misha is over that little stone bridge, waiting for me to complete our final walk together.


----------



## Knightofalbion

How magical! And yes, unusual as it relates to an animal.

What you experienced was a *shared death experience.*

I would recommend another book by Dr Raymond Moody called 'Glimpses of Eternity'
Glimpses of Eternity

I think you should get in touch with Dr Moody. I'm sure he would be fascinated to hear your truly wonderful story. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## ForeverHome

Knightofalbion said:


> How magical! And yes, unusual as it relates to an animal.
> 
> What you experienced was a *shared death experience.*
> 
> I would recommend another book by Dr Raymond Moody called 'Glimpses of Eternity'
> Glimpses of Eternity
> 
> I think you should get in touch with Dr Moody. I'm sure he would be fascinated to hear your truly wonderful story. Thank you for sharing it with us.


Thanks I will look out for that one. Oh Mark Fox already has permission to print if he wishes and it's logged with IANDS with permission to contact me if any researchers are interested. Not heard anything in 10 years though


----------



## jaycee05

All these stories are lovely and very interesting, I was brought up a spiritualist my grandmother was a medium, but my dad didn't believe any of it, so we didn't really talk about anything connected with spirits 
My dad was 87 when he died, and a few weeks before, he told my mother he had had such a lovely dream, he said he was in a beautiful garden with flowers of such bright colours, and grass so green it didn't look real, also he said his mother and father were in this dream with other relatives, brothers/sisters etc
Later that day he asked when the the 24th May was, my mum said oh about another 3 weeks ,why, he said couldn't explain just wondered., 
On the 24th May he passed suddenly with an aneurysm, 
After hearing about this dream we the rest of the family realised that he might not have actually had a dream, but seen his future, but if anyone had told him that he would have said rubbish
I have also seen a cat who passed a few weeks before, walk into a room she particularly liked sleeping in


----------



## Knightofalbion

This one won't be everyone's cup of tea but very interesting all the same.

(Communication on the other Side is by thought transference, which makes human-animal conversation possible)

George Wilmot: Greeted by a Loved One


----------



## Knightofalbion

Rather nice ...

Do Animals Go To Heaven? | NDE Accounts


----------



## lostbear

ForeverHome said:


> I've hesitated before writing. Ten years on it's still difficult to say I had a NDE, I'd never heard of them before. I had the vet out to help my dying cat along on her way. She died in my arms, at home. I watched the plunger go to about half way, then I just wasn't there. When I was back in the room her little body was slumped on my lap and the vet was putting the needle away. Can't hve been more than 15 seconds.
> 
> I had an overwhelming feeling of timelessness and of having gone somewhere very far away, very fast, in a comforting, enveloping darkness. I had one single image, I was standing hear a little stone bridge. My girl was on the far side, looking back at me. Beyond her were meadows and trees, it was bright and light. It was completely timeless, I could have been gone weeks.
> 
> A couple of months later I heard a programme on the radio called After Death What? and I realised what had happened to me was so like the accounts of these NDErs. I got in touch with Mark Fox (author of Religion, Spirituality and the Near-Death Experience) who was very kind and said they do get accounts of someone going with another person at their point of death, but it was the first he'd heard involving an animal. they call in a conjoint or sympathetic NDE. I can't be the only one, there must be others out there.
> 
> The strangest thing was that when I started to paint the scene I realised I couldn't, because I could see round corners. I could see under the bridge and over the bridge, and the stream in spite of the banks being too hight to see over.
> 
> I'd recommend Raymond Moody's book Life After Life. I believe it was Moody who first coined the phrase NDE back in the 70s. He identifies 15 common factors in a NDE, most experiencers have I think he said between 3 and 8 of those. I had about 11. They include a light, a being, a dark tunnel, music, a limit point or boundary, peacefulness, not wanting to go back, not being able to describe it, ongoing spirituality or feeling of connectedness, and life change. I forget the rest now. But it's very compelling and beautiful, and easy to read. Highly recommended. With a foreword by the amazing Elisabeth Kubler-Ross.
> 
> I don't care what anybody says,* Misha is over that little stone bridge*, waiting for me to complete our final walk together.


Damn right she is! How could something as sinless as an animal not have a pure soul? I'm not afraid of death because I know in my very should and heart that all of the brings I love/d - animals and human - will be with me.


----------



## kateh8888

Knightofalbion said:


> 'You think dogs will not be in Heaven? I tell you, they will be there before any of us'
> - Robert Louis Stevenson


This is such a lovely quote.


----------



## jaycee05

I have just read all these posts again from the beginning, I was thinking about my beautiful Siamese before I I came across them again, I am in tears after reading them all, he had to be put to sleep at the end of last year after suffering from kidney failure, but I cant get it out of my mind that he might have been poisoned, as he only went in the garden, but occasionally went into next doors, I often heard them shouting at him to get out, and I would call him, but I found him with a very swollen mouth, and not eating, 
When I took him to the vets he clung to my shoulder and had his face right against my neck as he always did, he was like a baby, putting his arms up to be picked up, 
I miss him so much, and thinking I will see him again is a great comfort, along with others I have had, and the dogs, from the past
I was brought up a spiritualist and always believed I would see my pets again
I sometimes wonder if there is something wrong with me, I have cried more for my pets , than humans
I am going to see where I can buy the books I have seen on here


----------



## jaycee05

Just ordered the from Amazon,by Kim Sheridan, cant wait to read it,


----------



## Knightofalbion

'Very many animals, of course, are living with the people they loved and who loved them in other spheres. Our friend John has his spaniel, my husband's grandmother her dogs and horses, and we have just learned that Rudolf, our friend's cat recently passed over, is keeping our friend's mother company, an old lady who just preceded him into spirit life.

The knowledge that our loved and faithful friends are contentedly waiting to greet us is wonderful indeed. But this knowledge also forces us to take stock of our behaviour to all animals, and perhaps think much more deeply about our personal responsibility for their welfare, evolution, individualisation and happiness.
And this in turn makes us take another look at what we eat and what we wear, for all creation is one, all part of the Divine Spirit and the Law of that spirit is LOVE'

- Peggy Mason (From 'Tales of Two Worlds')


----------



## Knightofalbion

This is one of my favourite film clips, particuarly poignant in the light of Robin William's death. I would like to think that dear old Robin is experiencing all this for real ...

What Dreams May Come - Meeting Katie - YouTube


----------



## Knightofalbion

Spotzie and Grandpa

Dogs & Cats Do Go To Heaven


----------



## Knightofalbion

Ghost Cat:

The ghost of a cat caught on video

Ghost Cat - YouTube


----------



## Knightofalbion

It* is kept and looked after by someone here until the friend ** arrives into spirit life. Often the dog or cat is the first one to greet the new arrival
- Harry Edwards (From 'Life in Spirit')

* The pet
** The 'owner'


----------



## Knightofalbion

What advice would you give someone who can't seem to grapple with the loss of a pet or find closure?

"Know that they are around you. Close your eyes and know that the love we share binds us together forever. Love is an amazing energy and energy can't be destroyed. Keep your mind open too. Don't discount anything that may be a sign because there's no such thing as coincidence when it comes to spirit.
Pets, like people who pass, don't want us to be stuck in grief. Although grieving is a natural part of experiencing physical loss, it should not cripple you and prevent you from enjoying life and love. 
Our late pets (and people) want us to be happy, to live our lives and to help other pets who don't have homes or the love that our late pets enjoyed. 
One of the best ways to pay tribute to a pet that passed is to adopt or foster another and give that pet a chance to experience love (and not waste the love you have to give.)
- Rob Gutro (author of 'Pets and the Afterlife')


----------



## Knightofalbion

One of the patients in my GP practice was a lady who was dying of cancer.Over the months I made several home visits and I got to know her and her husband well. 
One day her husband showed me a photograph of his wife when she was about nine years old and standing next to her was her father and a big, black dog. It was a very old photograph.

On the day that the lady died I was present. As she died I had an overwhelming feeling that everything was going to be all right. I just *knew *that her father and the black dog had come to meet her.
it was a very strange experience for me that I just can't explain.

I have over 18 years experience as a doctor and have looked after many dying patients. I have never before or since had such an overwhelming feeling with any other patient. It was a nice feeling - as if the lady was safe and that she was being happily reunited with her father and her childhood pet dog.

(From 'The Wisdom of Near-Death Experiences' by Dr Penny Satori)

[Slightly off topic in the sense that this particular piece does not concern animals, but all the same, if death troubles you, read this:
http://www.allaboutheaven.org/observations/11070/221/jules-lyon-and-her-near-death-experience-013027 ]


----------



## Rott lover

when they are set free

free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
movement comes easy just like a pup
There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
they want their loved ones to come see
they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
no longer in any of this worldly dangers
their only want is to feel that hand upon their head 
to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
for us to see them and call their name
that we cant see them is just a shame
they will be happy to know we continue to love
their loyalty is to make us happy
i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
many many heart scars i will have
they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
on the day when the lord sets me free
when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
until then they will continue with the above


----------



## Knightofalbion

Roger was obviously a trifle timid of the puma, no doubt from his recollection of the same kind of animal on earth, but our host at once reassured him.
'You need have no fear, my son', said he. 'See, she is without her wildness, and wishes harm to no-one.'
Ruth had stooped down and was stroking and playing with the lovely creature, which was as gentle as a lamb.
'She is not the only one of her kind here, by any means.' continued our host, 'but their dispositions are all the same - harmless and gentle. You see, the two chief earthly factors are gone from all animals in these lands - the need for food, which makes them prey upon others, and fear of both their own creature-kind and of human kind. Remove these two, and there you have the result.'
'They are a great joy to us - and to themselves. Try for yourself, my son.'
Roger bent down beside Ruth, and in a moment had lost his misgivings in stroking the puma's thick fur.
- From 'More About Life In The World Unseen' recorded by Anthony Borgia

[Recommended reading for all those interested in life on the Other Side:
http://www.innerpath.com.au/borgia/0Borgiaindex.htm ]


----------

